# Best Nursery?



## Dude McRocker (Mar 17, 2015)

My wife and I are moving to Abu Dhabi in a few weeks and are planning at least 5 years with CCAD. 

My question is from what I hear, nurseries are not very difficult to get into since nearly everyone does the nanny thing. I have heard though, that some nurseries are "feeder schools" for some of the private schools, which I have heard numerous stories about the difficulty getting admitted. Does anyone know which nursery would be best for "long term" trying to get our 2 year old daughter into a school in a couple of years?

Any advice, input, or personal experience would be greatly appreciated.

lane:


----------

